# online game programieren



## qed (11. Jan 2008)

gruß Java-comunity,

ich muss für meine schule einen Jahresarbeit in Informatik verfassen. Ich hab mir dazu gedacht eine abgespeckte Version von einem Browser-game (z.B. Ogame) zu programmieren. Ich hab schon Erfahrung mit anderen Programmiersprachen (z.B. Delphi, C++, oder Basic) aber eben noch nicht mit Java.

Meine frage ist nun, ist die Aufgabe die ich mir gestellt hab zu viel für einen Menschen und sollte ich mir etwas anderes suchen, oder ist sie in 2 Monaten schaffbar.


gruß q.e.d.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Jan 2008)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt was sein muss das über 4-gewinnt hinaus geht, dann ist das auch von einem fortgeschrittenen anfänger zu schaffen. Kommt halt drauf an wieviel Zeit du in den 2 MOnaten aufbringen kannst und wie lernfähig du bist.

- Alex


----------



## qed (11. Jan 2008)

also ich hatte mir eben über legt so eine Art browser-game zu programmieren (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browserspiel).

das schwierigste dürfte der event-händler sein und die Verwaltung von den Accounts.


----------



## Quaxli (11. Jan 2008)

Wenn Du noch keine Java-Erfahrungen hast, finde ich 2 Monate für so ein anspruchsvolles Projekt etwas wenig.


----------



## tuxedo (12. Jan 2008)

Wenn es im Browser laufen soll wäre wohl ein Application-Server angebracht. Ist dann für den Anfang für so ein zeitlich begrenztes Projekt vllt. ein wenig Overkill. Vor allem wenn man noch kein Java beherrscht.

Ein kleines Spiel mit Swing-Oberfläche und Netzwerk (RMI?) wäre wohl noch machbar wenn man sich ranhält und Delphi, C++, oder Basic gut kann (was heisst das man das nicht mal nebenbei ein wenig in der Schule gemacht hat).

- Alex


----------



## qed (12. Jan 2008)

ok, thx for the tipps.

Ich mach was anderes für meine Jahresarbeit. 
Da ich aber grundsätzliche Interesse an so etwas hätte: Java wäre doch die Sprache mit der man das machen müsste?


----------



## Reality (12. Jan 2008)

Hi,
meine Ansicht: Wenn du deine Anforderungen schon in C++, Basic oder Delphi programmieren KANNST, dann wäre das wohl in 2 Monaten machbar, wenn du dich ran hälst. Allerdings muss es nicht gleich so ein komplexes Spiel sein. Ein Vier Gewinnt oder so müsste auch reichen.

Wenn du auch andere Sprachen auswählen kannst, dann würde ich die nehmen, die du am Besten beherrschst. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Browser-Game sein.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Gandave (17. Jan 2008)

qed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich aber grundsätzliche Interesse an so etwas hätte: Java wäre doch die Sprache mit der man das machen müsste?



Wenn du ein Browsergame wie z.B. Ogame programmieren willst, wären SQL und JavaScript das Mittel der Wahl.
Mit Java entsteht ein Spiel wie z.B. Runescape (-> Applet).

Natürlich könnte man Ogame auch mit Java programmieren, allerdings geht das mit SQL und Javascript wesentlich einfacher!


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2008)

> Wenn du ein Browsergame wie z.B. Ogame programmieren willst, wären SQL und JavaScript das Mittel der Wahl.


Das wird ja nicht wohl ausreichen..


----------

